# Health Examinations for Visa to Australia



## JanineD (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone out there could give me an idea of their experience regarding the Health Examination for going to Australia.

For example my husband has IBS, and I could do with loosing a few pounds! Family history wise my father died aged 52 from a heart attack are these the types of things which would cause a problem in passing a health check?

Also at what stage do they ask you to go for the health examination - pre visa application v. in the early days after submitting your visa application?

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Janine


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Im keen to know about this myself as I am Type 1 diabetic and both me and my fiance are over weight! anyone that can help would be great!!


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

This document details every aspect of the medical examination :: http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i got gastric banding done 4 years back, i lost close to 60 kgs post the surgery, i had a baby 4 months back, i was 10 kgs over my pre pregnancy weight when i got my medicals done, there were no further tests that i got done, as long as you are not morbidly obese or have any obesity related problems, they clear your medicals. make sure you do not have high BP the day you get your medicals done. 
i was damn scared regarding my banding but the doc told me it isnt a threat ot the country, relax


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> i got gastric banding done 4 years back, i lost close to 60 kgs post the surgery, i had a baby 4 months back, i was 10 kgs over my pre pregnancy weight when i got my medicals done, there were no further tests that i got done, as long as you are not morbidly obese or have any obesity related problems, they clear your medicals. make sure you do not have high BP the day you get your medicals done.
> i was damn scared regarding my banding but the doc told me it isnt a threat ot the country, relax


Thanks for that. Im guessing that your BMI has to be below about 30 so for the medical? just going on what you say so?

Thanks


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

If you'd bothered to read the link I posted  You would know that a BMI over 40 is where you might start to get problems - and then only if you are not otherwise in good health.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes it should be below 30 but mine was 33 when i gt my medicals done, right now i am at 29. when i got my surgery done i was 45 or was it 46.. 
between 20-30 is obese
Above 30 is morbidly obese.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is always better to loose a bit before the medicals. my husband quit smoking becasue he knew we will be getting the medicals in a few months.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Yes it should be below 30 but mine was 33 when i gt my medicals done, right now i am at 29. when i got my surgery done i was 45 or was it 46..
> between 20-30 is obese
> Above 30 is morbidly obese.


Wrong! Over 40 is morbidly obese : Am I Morbidly Obese?


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you both. Info is greatly appreciated


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oopsie daisy.. yeah zultan u r right, my bad 
40+ is morbidly obese, 30-40 is obese


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

I request you guys to help me out on below 2 questions. I am applying for 189 Visa.

1) What tests are done under 501 medical examination.

2) My wife has Hypothroid and see takes thyronorm 50 mcg evry day. Will this cause problem in getting visa?

Thanks in advance.


----------

